# Laido



## Zio Gilito

Ciao a tutti,
Sto leggendo un documento, e non riesco a capire il proprio significato della parola "laido": "E poi quegli altri, quelli un po' più viscidi, quelli più laidi..."
Grazie


----------



## Agró

Siciliano: *feo*.


----------



## gatogab

Laido = feo, abominable, aborrecible, asqueroso, piojoso, rancio.


----------



## ursu-lab

È molto più forte di un semplice "feo": è "muy sucio", "repugnante" o "inmundo". 

@Agró: perché "*siciliano*"?


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> È molto più forte di un semplice "feo": è "muy sucio", "repugnante" o "inmundo".
> 
> @Agró: perché "*siciliano*"?



Perché la conoscevo soltanto come sicilianismo (làidu/làiru), ma pare che sia più estesa di quanto credevo.


----------



## Larroja

Zio Gilito said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sto leggendo un documento, e non riesco a capire il proprio significato della parola "laido": "E poi quegli altri, quelli un po' più viscidi, quelli più laidi..."
> Grazie



A volte basta un bel vocabolario... 
Dal Treccani online: 
_*làido *agg. [dal fr. ant. laid, voce di origine franca]. – Sporco, sozzo in modo da provocare ripugnanza._


----------



## gatogab

*Laido* è una parola schifosa, vomitevole, standard italiana.
I napoletani usano _'è 'na chiavica'_  pero no sé si es lo mismo.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Grazie mila


----------



## infinite sadness

Sarebbe bastato consultare il DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA RAE:

*laido**, da**.*


*3.     * adj. ant. Feo


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Sarebbe bastato consultare il DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA RAE:
> 
> *laido**, da**.*
> 
> *3.     * adj. ant. Feo



Perché? La parola "laido" di cui chiede il significato è quella italiana, non la spagnola, e in italiano non significa semplicemente "brutto" (feo) ma ben peggio: "viscido, schifoso" (in sp. "repugnante")


----------



## 0scar

*laido**, da**.*
(Del prov. ant. _lait_, feo, sucio, y este del franco _*laid_).

*1. *adj. ant. Afrentoso, ignominioso.
*2. *adj. ant. Triste o caído de ánimo.
*3. *adj. ant. Feo o afeado.

_Real Academia Española ©_ 

Como dice el diccionario, es una palabra anticuada. 
Personalmente es la primera vez que tengo noticia de ella.
Según Google se usa_ laido_ como sustantivo, es el nombre de un arte marcial.


----------



## ursu-lab

> non riesco a capire il proprio significato della parola "laido": "E poi  quegli altri, quelli un po' più viscidi, quelli più laidi..."



Insisto, cosa c'entra il significato di "laido" nel Rae se la frase è in italiano? Magari andrebbe cercata nel Garzanti o nel Treccani, ecc. come ha già fatto Larroja qualche post fa.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Insisto, cosa c'entra il significato di "laido" nel Rae se la frase è in italiano? Magari andrebbe cercata nel Garzanti o nel Treccani, ecc. come ha già fatto Larroja qualche post fa.


Chiarisco il mio pensiero: secondo me la parola italiana "laido" va tradotta con quella spagnola "laido" (la ricerca sul dizionario spagnolo era diretta a sapere se la parola esisteva anche in spagnolo).


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Chiarisco il mio pensiero: secondo me la parola italiana "laido" va tradotta con quella spagnola "laido" (la ricerca sul dizionario spagnolo era diretta a sapere se la parola esisteva anche in spagnolo).


Existe en los dos idiomas, IS


0scar said:


> *laido**, da**.*
> (Del prov. ant. _lait_, feo, sucio, y este del franco _*laid_).
> *1. *adj. ant. Afrentoso, ignominioso.
> *2. *adj. ant. Triste o caído de ánimo.
> *3. *adj. ant. Feo o afeado.
> _Real Academia Española ©_


 


> Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore:
> laido
> [lài-do]
> aggettivo
> 
> 1.molto sporco:
> 
> Esempio: abiti laidi
> 
> 2.ripugnante, osceno:
> 
> Esempio: uno spettacolo laido
> 
> Sinonimi: schifoso, sconcio, turpe
> 
> 3.detto di persona, corrotto, depravato:
> 
> Esempio: un essere laido
> 
> Sinonimi: torbido.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero con significados distintos.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembrano abbastanza sovrapponibili, quindi non troverei alcuna ragione per cambiare parola in fase di traduzione.

(P.S.: sul perché io scelgo _*feo*_ per spiegare il significato: perché in siciliano "laitu" lo usiamo esclusivamente col significato di un semplice "feo").


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces el problema es que estás traduciendo del siciliano, y no del italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

No, è la mia opinione generale in materia di traduzioni: lasciare la medesima parola fino al punto in cui ciò diventi impossibile.
E qua non mi sembrano significati totalmente distinti, io vedo che tra i due dizionari (italiano e spagnolo) c'è solo un diverso ordine nei numerini, ma i significati sono più o meno coerenti con la parola originaria.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembrano abbastanza sovrapponibili, quindi non troverei alcuna ragione per cambiare parola in fase di traduzione.
> 
> (P.S.: sul perché io scelgo _*feo*_ per spiegare il significato: perché in siciliano "laitu" lo usiamo esclusivamente col significato di un semplice "feo").


También en castellano *laitu* = *laido = feo*


----------



## ursu-lab

Non ho capito il senso e il criterio linguistico di quest'affermazione: se due parole hanno un significato simile ma* non equivalente* (come "laido", che in italiano non c'entra un fico secco con "brutto") è preferibile mettere un termine omografo (cioè che si scrive allo stesso modo) piuttosto che cercare una parola dallo stesso significato ("repugnante" o simili).

Stiamo scherzando, spero. Né in italiano "laido" è sinonimo di "brutto" né in spagnolo "repugnante" è sinonimo di "feo": ci sono migliaia di milioni di persone brutte a 'sto mondo, ma non possiamo per questo considerarle laide, no? Almeno, *parlando in italiano*, nessuno dirà di una persona brutta che è "laida". Un disgraziato può essere brutto ma non per questo lurido e rivoltante (=laido).

Questa scelta non si regge in piedi, perché altrimenti "convertir" dovrei tradurre "convertire" ("Mario si è convertito in famoso" ) e così via, solo perché magari trecento anni fa c'era un significato comune.

Se così fosse, tanto vale usare il traduttore automatico di Google e ci risparmiamo il forum di WR...

Copio la definizione di "laido" *in lingua italiana (la lingua a cui si riferisce la domanda)*, per cancellare ogni dubbio riguardo al fatto che tradurlo con "laido" o con "feo" è, semplicemente, un'aberrazione linguistica:

Laido *in italiano*
_agg_. (_lett_.) 
*1* *sporco da suscitare ribrezzo o ripugnanza*; lurido: _vesti laide_ 
*2* (_fig_.) turpe, osceno: _parole laide_ 
§ laidamente _avv_.


Laido* in spagnolo* [tra l'altro, è pure obsoleto -> ant=obsoleto]:
*1. *adj. ant. Afrentoso, ignominioso. (in italiano: oltraggioso)
*2. *adj. ant. Triste o caído de ánimo.  (triste)
*3. *adj. ant. Feo o afeado. (brutto o abbruttito)


----------



## infinite sadness

A parte il fatto che ragionare su un criterio di traduzione è off-topic, la mia teoria non è affatto isolata, puoi dire che è minoritaria, ma qualificare una tesi minoritaria con l'irrisione o l'offesa non è molto elegante.

Nel merito del topic, e leggendo le definizioni da te riportate, io vedo che _*la n. 1*_ di italiano è qualificata come _*"letteraria"*_. (infatti ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che parlando normalmente in italiano definisce _*laido*_ uno che è sporco). La definizione _*n. 2*_ dice "turpe", che è esattamente un sinonimo di *brutto*.

Nessuno sa se il documento letto da Gilito sia un testo letterario o uno scritto informale o addirittura dialettale. Tra l'altro, fra le definizioni che sono state proposte c'era anche _*"viscido"*_, per cui la traduzione avrebbe dovuto essere "quelli un po' più viscidi, quelli più viscidi...", quindi io continuo a preferire la traduzione "laidi".


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Nel merito del topic, e leggendo le definizioni da te riportate, io vedo che _*la n. 1*_ di italiano è qualificata come _*"letteraria"*_. (infatti ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che parlando normalmente in italiano definisce _*laido*_ uno che è sporco).
> 
> In lessicografia "letterario" *non* significa affatto "obsoleto", cosa che è "laido" in spagnolo. Infatti, giustamente, nel corpus del dizionario di *spagnolo *di WR "laido" *non c'è*, non l'hanno nemmeno inserito perché non più usato nello spagnolo contemporaneo. Se in spagnolo è obsoleto si può presentare inoltre un "leggero" inconveniente (una quisquilia, direbbe Totò): che un madrelingua spagnolo di cultura media e non appassionato della letteratura classica molto probabilmente, leggendo questa parola, *non capirà* nemmeno cosa significhi. Sfido a trovare un italiano, anche con la licenza elementare, che non si offenda (cioè, che non ne capisca il significato) sentendosi dire "sei un laido!".
> 
> D'altronde, sul fatto che "laido" in italiano sia "letterario" ho qualche dubbio. Vedi questo link: non proprio opera di un raffinato filologo. E ha il senso di "sporcaccione" (sporco dentro, non solo fuori).
> 
> La definizione _*n. 2*_ dice "turpe", che è esattamente un sinonimo di *brutto*.
> 
> "Brutto moralmente", cioè "osceno" (vd. anche sporcaccione), non "brutto" tout court. Altrimenti "brutto" è anche sinonimo di "nuvoloso" perché si dice "c'è brutto (tempo)" e così via.
> 
> Nessuno sa se il documento letto da Gilito sia un testo letterario o uno scritto informale o addirittura dialettale.
> 
> Io lo vedo scritto in perfetto italiano. Standard. Dialetto è impossibile, a meno che per dialetto non intendi toscano.
> 
> Tra l'altro, fra le definizioni che sono state proposte c'era anche _*"viscido"*_, per cui la traduzione avrebbe dovuto essere "quelli un po' più viscidi, quelli più viscidi..."
> 
> Cercava la traduzione in spagnolo non in italiano: "...más repelentes, ... más repugnantes, etc".


----------



## gatogab

Da Babylon:

Laido = asqueroso, cochino, escatológico, escuálido, guarro, inmundo, mugroso, muy sucio, pazpuerco, poluto, roñoso 

Laido = sporco, sudicio, sordido, sozzo; osceno, indecente; (fam) molto sgradevole, ripugnante


----------

